# Headhunters suchen für ToS auf Thrall H einen tank 900 +



## themaurix (24. Juni 2017)

Wir suchen einen Platten träger Tank. 

Wen du dich angesprochen fühlst und Raiderfahrung hast. Deine 900+ besitzt 
und lust hast mit uns Raiden zu wollen dann melde dich.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind. 
Mittwoch 19.30-22.30 Uhr
Sonntag 19.30- 22.30 Uhr

aktuell 9/9Nhc und 1/9 Hc

Unser Gildendurchschnitt liegt bei 30+ und älter.

Was wir bieten: 

* langjährige Raiderfahrung
* freundliche, aktive & motivierte Mitglieder
* angenehme & humane Raidzeiten
* erfahrene Gildenleitung
* demokratische Entscheidungsfindung
* faires Loot Council System für die Itemvergabe
* m+ laufen 

wenn du jetzt immer noch Interesse hast dann meld dich einfach hier


----------



## themaurix (25. Juli 2017)

sind immernoch auf der suche nach einen tank


----------



## braynucar (6. September 2018)

Ich liebe es, ein Panzer zu sein. Vielleicht machen wir das später


----------



## Patiekrice (10. September 2018)

Ich liebe es, ein Panzer zu sein. Vielleicht machen wir das später


----------

